# Circle of Eight Scavenger Hunt - an all-mage party



## STARP_Social_Officer (Jun 25, 2006)

People know me, I guess, so I won't do a massive recap. The original forum about this campaign is located under the General tab, anyway...for some reason I can't make a hyperlink. I think my browser hates me.

Party now consists of a half-dragon Warmage (Lvl 7), a human bard, and a human Diviner/Loremaster (Lvl 7/3). They also have a half-orc fighter who follows them around and pokes things occasionally.
They decided not to return to the Abbor-Alz this time, but to go searching for a talking sword. I'd pointed them last session towards the tomb of a dragonslayer called Elmost of Urnst, who was buried somewhere in the duchy and is supposed to have held a talking sword. Their bardic friend now arrived, they headed off to Leukish to search for Elmost's tomb. They arrived, and hit the local taverns and libraries to gather information in their own special ways. They discovered that the tomb was actually a barrow and lay within a small group of hills near the Celadon forest. They went there, and stumbled across an entrace by accident. There was nothing within but a natural cave, leading them to conclude, correctly, that this wasn't the tomb. However, they found two things of interest - a chasm, on one side of which was a narrow ledge and at the bottom an underground river, and a skeleton. One of them looted the skeleton's jewellery, which caused its ghost to emerge and use its frightful moan ability. The mages all saved, but the half-orc ran off only to find the entrance blocked - the ghost used its telekinesis to block the entrance. The ghost attacked by hurling rocks at the party, but the warmage, and the diviner with the _wand of magic missile_ dealt with it, all the time bypassing its 50% miss chance. After two rounds the ghost was gone, though it will eventually emerge. Then, the party decided to cross the chasm, which led to a ten minute argument among the mages (in character) as to exactly what to use. The bard wanted to use his ring of climbing, the warmage wanted to try to jump it; only the diviner proposed a spell. They dimension doored to the other side of the chasm and found a sealed door - they unsealed it and found it was a 'back door' into the burial mound, right into Elmost's tomb itself. The tomb had been looted. When they opened Elmost's sarcophagus, they found the warrior there, still with a magic helmet and dragonscale armour on...but no sword. When they opened the coffin, however, they attracted the attention of some wraiths, who attacked them as they wandered through the barrow mound. They dealt with the wraiths easily enough (magic missiles again), but when the Dread Wraith showed up they were slightly less nonchalant. It took 1 point of Constitution from the bard, and 6 from the Half Orc, before they finally magic missiled the thing to death. Exploring the rest of the barrow revealed some deceased tomb raiders, who had the sword with them. They teleported back to the surface with the sword, only to discover that while it did, indeed, talk, it was the getting it to shut up part that was the hard bit! It talked pretty much non-stop until they returned to Greyhawk. The warmage summed it up by saying "Let's either get this thing to Theodain now, or else throw it off a cliff." Things are getting interesting.
The opposing team have already found one item and gotten the reciept token, and have moved on to the second. The PCs are falling behind, and it's been three weeks. From here, things are going to get nasty between the groups - I can sense it on the wind.


----------

